

Police raid home of security researchers who discovered e-vote vulnerabilities - aortega

Independent researches have found several security vulnerabilities in the e-voting machines that will be used this Sunday in the elections of local authorities in Buenos Aires. Tonight police raided homes of several of those researchers.<p>The vulnerabilities include a filtration of the SSL keys the machines use to communicate and authenticate with the central counting servers.<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;twitter.com&#x2F;stimpyjaycat&#x2F;status&#x2F;617180410561339392<p>In spanish, about some of the vulnerabilities: www.telam.com.ar&#x2F;notas&#x2F;201506&#x2F;110512-a-diez-dias-de-los-comicios-portenos-descubren-filtraciones-de-seguridad-en-el-sistema-de-voto-electronico.html
======
MichaelCrawford
When the revolution comes, I hope to be the first up against the wall:

    
    
      http://advogato.org/article/1087.html
    
      https://soylentnews.org/submit.pl?op=viewsub&subid=8131
    
      http://www.kuro5hin.org/story/2015/7/4/42525/46892
    

My Kuro5hin story is now in vote by the membership; anyone may join the site
but there is a one-time $5.00 troll-suppression fee.

15 votes makes front page, so for $75.00, you could register fifteen
sockpuppets then post it immediately. I'd do that myself but I'm totally
busted.

The Soylent story must be approved by the site's admin but I am certain it
will be.

My Advogato story is already on the front page. It has lots of google juice
but not much actual traffic anymore.

I am exhausted, I need to sleep but please email your post to:

Richard M. Stallman rms@gnu.org

Eric Raymond esr@catb.org

Thomas Leavitt leavitt@880itservices.com

Jean Evans bjcraw@uidaho.edu

Dave Johnson davej@seeingtheforest.com

Scout around for forums and blogs where this could be even remotely on-topic.

~~~
PhantomGremlin
I'm confused.

The voting is in Buenos Aires, but you end your submissions with "political
repression such as we see today in Brazil".

Are you confusing Argentina with Brazil, or were the researchers actually
located in Brazil?

~~~
MichaelCrawford
oh crap I am very sorry.

I will mail the admins to ask them to edit my stories.

I at times have severe insomnia.

